# Steering wheel makes a single click noise when turning [Help]



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

*Steering wheel makes a single click noise when turning [Escalated Problem]*

Hi everyone. I am a newbie to cars. I just got my first car. It's a 2011 CC Sport. I love it but there's one little annoyance.

My CC makes a *single* "click" noise when I turn the steering wheel left or right. It only happens when I am driving. I have not yet discover the problem when it's stationary.

I don't really feel anything gets in my way of turning. This is merely an audible single click. 

Any and all thoughts are welcome.

Thanks.

Update

So I just got back from my local dealer. They found out the the clicking noise only happens when I turn with my turn signal on. That being said, they came to a conclusion that the 1 time click is the noise of resetting the turn signal so that there's nothing to worry about.

Does this sound about right to you guys? I tried to turn without turning on the turn signal. And ya, there's no click sound.

*Escalated Problem*

*Today, my steering wheel made a continuous clicking noise when turning. This time, it happens both when the car is stationary and moving. Is this an entire different problem all together?*
*I bought it certified pre-owned. Would the repair be under warranty?*
*Thanks for all your help. *


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

larc07 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a newbie to cars. I just got my first car. It's a 2011 CC Sport. I love it but there's one little annoyance.
> 
> My CC makes a *single* "click" noise when I turn the steering wheel left or right. It only happens when I am driving. I have not yet discover the problem when it's stationary.
> 
> ...


OK so about a year ago, mine did kind of the same thing. Instead of it being a single click, it was more of a series of clicks when turning the wheel both driving and stationary. I took it in and they said there was some kind of spring in the steering column near the steering angle sensor (IIRC) that needed to be replaced. It was u.der warranty so no big deal. I would Bring it in and ask them to look. When I get home I'll look at my maintenance records to give you more specifics on the part...please PM me so I don't forget as I al liable to do so


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

martinelles said:


> OK so about a year ago, mine did kind of the same thing. Instead of it being a single click, it was more of a series of clicks when turning the wheel both driving and stationary. I took it in and they said there was some kind of spring in the steering column near the steering angle sensor (IIRC) that needed to be replaced. It was u.der warranty so no big deal. I would Bring it in and ask them to look. When I get home I'll look at my maintenance records to give you more specifics on the part...please PM me so I don't forget as I al liable to do so


Yes that is very likely the issue. the part is called a clock spring.


----------



## CCWILL (Oct 8, 2013)

I noticed the same noise on my '10 sport with 60k. Still under warranty to 72k so I'll bring it up and the clock spring part once I go in for my 60k service next month.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

Hi, 

Thanks for your input. I'll bring it to my local dealer in the next 1 or 2 days to check if it's the clock spring.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

Bump^ Please see my update on the first post. Thanks.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

larc07 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a newbie to cars. I just got my first car. It's a 2011 CC Sport. I love it but there's one little annoyance.
> 
> My CC makes a *single* "click" noise when I turn the steering wheel left or right. It only happens when I am driving. I have not yet discover the problem when it's stationary.
> 
> ...


well i must say i have never noticed that before but it does make sense as the turn signal stalk does disengage if you turn the wheel enough in one direction or the other. this would indicated there is some kind of cam or lever that is interconnected with the steering column at some point such that when you turn the wheel it actuates the cam/lever mechanism to return the stalk to the neutral position. the noise is probably that process happening. the thing however is this should only be engaged if you have the turn signal on. without the turn signal stalk fully in the detent (either direction) there should be no cam/lever mechanism in place. if the stalk is in the detent and the cam/lever mechanism is actuated, the turn signal stalk would relax back to neutral and you would most likely associate the noise with that process as it would happen simultaneously... that is to say you would most likely disregard the noise. if i were you, i would go back out and see if the stalk relaxes back to neutral upon sufficient wheel turn. I would do the same but i am in a hotel and my car is Valet'd so i will have to check this out in the morning.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

martinelles said:


> well i must say i have never noticed that before but it does make sense as the turn signal stalk does disengage if you turn the wheel enough in one direction or the other. this would indicated there is some kind of cam or lever that is interconnected with the steering column at some point such that when you turn the wheel it actuates the cam/lever mechanism to return the stalk to the neutral position. the noise is probably that process happening. the thing however is this should only be engaged if you have the turn signal on. without the turn signal stalk fully in the detent (either direction) there should be no cam/lever mechanism in place. if the stalk is in the detent and the cam/lever mechanism is actuated, the turn signal stalk would relax back to neutral and you would most likely associate the noise with that process as it would happen simultaneously... that is to say you would most likely disregard the noise. if i were you, i would go back out and see if the stalk relaxes back to neutral upon sufficient wheel turn. I would do the same but i am in a hotel and my car is Valet'd so i will have to check this out in the morning.


My CC only does the single click noise when the turn signal is engaged. It only takes a 30 degree steer to make the noise happen. 
Let me know how it turned out in your car. Thanks.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

larc07 said:


> My CC only does the single click noise when the turn signal is engaged. It only takes a 30 degree steer to make the noise happen.
> Let me know how it turned out in your car. Thanks.


I think this is normal since the switch goes back to normal position, we really hear every little sound in these cars huh?
I'll make sure mine makes the click sound too (pretty sure it does).


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

larc07 said:


> the clicking noise only happens when I turn with my turn signal on. That being said, they came to a conclusion that the 1 time click is the noise of resetting the turn signal so that there's nothing to worry about...


Is this your first car? I ask because I've never heard a car _not_ do this.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

The click is very loud if you are listening for it, however until now I have never noticed as every car does this.
100% normal.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Is this your first car? I ask because I've never heard a car _not_ do this.


Yes, this is my first car. So...I am kinda of overly anxious about every little detail.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

milan187 said:


> The click is very loud if you are listening for it, however until now I have never noticed as every car does this.
> 100% normal.


Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

larc07 said:


> Yes, this is my first car. So...I am kinda of overly anxious about every little detail.


Damn...



Spiff, who's first car was a crusty old 80's Honda Accord


----------



## rocketred (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a clicking and rubbing/hissing noise in the steering wheel in my 13 cc. It stared a couple months after purchase. The dealer said it's normal as the cc wire harness in the wheel just rubs. I asked if it should change the clock spring. He said, what's that? I Said never mind. Funny thing, the clicking went away by itself. Completely gone. The rubbing noise is still there. I just keep the radio on.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

rocketred said:


> I had a clicking and rubbing/hissing noise in the steering wheel in my 13 cc. It stared a couple months after purchase. The dealer said it's normal as the cc wire harness in the wheel just rubs. I asked if it should change the clock spring. He said, what's that? I Said never mind. Funny thing, the clicking went away by itself. Completely gone. The rubbing noise is still there. I just keep the radio on.


How long did it take for the clicking noise to go away? 

I asked my dealer about the clock spring and he said it'll cost roughly $250 + labor if I were to replace it. He suggested me to not get that though. He was confident that it was indeed the turn signal so replacing the clock spring won't do any good.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

There's really not much to worry about here. When your clockspring goes, you'll know it. You lose functionality in your wheel buttons and sometimes even get a light on the dash. Hard as it is, try to ignore it and spend that money on something more entertaining. Before you know it, you'll forget it was even there.

:beer:


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

spaceman_spiff said:


> There's really not much to worry about here. When your clockspring goes, you'll know it. You lose functionality in your wheel buttons and sometimes even get a light on the dash. Hard as it is, try to ignore it and spend that money on something more entertaining. Before you know it, you'll forget it was even there.
> 
> :beer:


I am working on it.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

larc07 said:


> Hi everyone. I am a newbie to cars. I just got my first car. It's a 2011 CC Sport. I love it but there's one little annoyance.
> 
> My CC makes a *single* "click" noise when I turn the steering wheel left or right. It only happens when I am driving. I have not yet discover the problem when it's stationary.
> 
> ...


Your "Update" is absolutely correct.

If anyone has a click or several clicks without having the turn signal activated has a problem with the clock spring.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

^Bump

New problem. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Most likely the subframe stretch bolts issue that every vw has.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

brunoxmatoss said:


> Most likely the subframe stretch bolts issue that every vw has.


Hi, could you briefly explain what the "subframe stretch bolts issue" is? I am new to VW and cars so I don't have a clue regarding this.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

larc07 said:


> Hi, could you briefly explain what the "subframe stretch bolts issue" is? I am new to VW and cars so I don't have a clue regarding this.


But, are you new to a computer?

The search features are fantastic.

"CC subframe stretch bolts" will net you a plethora of information".

Volumes have been written about this subject that I just don't have time to rewrite now.

Hopefully I have gotten you started in the right direction.

Have fun.


----------



## rocketred (Nov 23, 2012)

Took 4-5 months I think for it to go away.


----------



## larc07 (May 1, 2014)

rocketred said:


> Took 4-5 months I think for it to go away.


Okay. Thx.


----------

